# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > Visual Basic .NET FAQs >  VB.NET 2003 FAQ Index

## HanneSThEGreaT

*Visual Basic.NET 2003 FAQ Index*

*Forms*
 How do I work with MDI forms? How do I make a Splash Screen?

*Strings*
What String Functions Are There?

----------

